# Mt. Cardigan - easiest route for family



## hammer (Jun 28, 2007)

Heading with the family up to Mt. Cardigan tomorrow...will be starting at the state park trailhead.  Looking to do the loop that includes the West Ridge and South Ridge trails.

Which way around the loop will be the easiest?  Any other family-friendly (i.e., not strenuous) recommendations?


----------



## threecy (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't done the full loop, but I don't think West Ridge should be overly challenging, so worst case scenario you could ascend and descend by it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

*This has been our standard route.*  Make sure that it is not raining...the upper rocks get quite slippery if they are wet.  South Ridge trail is a steep descent in places...maybe cut back to West Ridge a bit higher up than as shown here on the DOC route.  If I get a chance, will stick a map up there with the name of the trail I am thinking...

Oh yeah....FWIW this is a great hike.  And we are doing it for like the 6th time on Saturday with friends.


----------



## threecy (Jun 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Make sure that it is not raining...the upper rocks get quite slippery if they are wet.



Very good point, just before the treeline, the trail is slanted ledge - made for tricky hiking in March when it was slush/ice/snow.  Dry, though, no problem.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

Below is a map of the area:







My suggestion is that you take the South Ridge trail down and then hike west on Skyland Trail @ Rimrock back to West Ridge for your final descent.  

The Firescrew offers a neat view, but is not necessary.  South Peak is cool.  Nice spot for a break.  Steep descent on rock to get to it though...be careful.  

I have yet to find the Grotto Cave.  

*The Map.*

There should be maps at the parking area.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!  Hopefully the storms will hold off today and it won't be wet tomorrow...

Strange how the map didn't show up until I posted a reply.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the advice!  Hopefully the storms will hold off today and it won't be wet tomorrow...
> 
> Strange how the map didn't show up until I posted a reply.



It's showing up here....very large...but it is showing up.  Let me know if it does not appear.  Lately images that I post for some reason don't appear.  :blink:


----------



## threecy (Jun 28, 2007)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the advice!  Hopefully the storms will hold off today and it won't be wet tomorrow...
> 
> Strange how the map didn't show up until I posted a reply.



The storms up here (well, I'm about an hour or so east of Cardigan) have been brief and fierce...its been dry most of the day today and I think the chance of rain will be over by midnight, so you should be fine for tomorrow.


----------



## hammer (Jun 29, 2007)

Hiked the route thetrailboss recommended...
West Ridge Trail to the summit
return via the Clark trail to the Warden's cabin, the South Ridge Trail to South Peak and Rimrock, Skyland trail from Rimrock to the West Ridge trail
With the great weather today and overall dry conditions, this ended up being a very nice and not difficult hike.  Saw what looked like a summer camp group with a number of young kids going up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2007)

hammer said:


> Hiked the route thetrailboss recommended...
> West Ridge Trail to the summit
> return via the Clark trail to the Warden's cabin, the South Ridge Trail to South Peak and Rimrock, Skyland trail from Rimrock to the West Ridge trail
> With the great weather today and overall dry conditions, this ended up being a very nice and not difficult hike.  Saw what looked like a summer camp group with a number of young kids going up.



Glad it worked out for you.  Cardigan is a classic...


----------

